# Got myself a Soundstream SPL and I may have killed it.



## scott0482 (May 17, 2012)

This may belong somewhere else, but it may belong here.

I got a SoundStream SPL 12 and a nice 4 channel Alpine amp for $50.

Not a bad deal. I hooked the sub up in my car, and it was twice as loud, and much more musical than the other sub I had (10 inch Inifinity Reference 1030w)

So I went on a road trip this weekend. After about 5 hours of playing it, and probably 2 hours playing it pretty loudly, I noticed that I couldn't hear it.

I checked all of the cables, they were fine, the amp wasn't even very hot. (PPI PC2100).
Then I turned on the stereo again, and heard it playing very faintly, but it sounded scratchy and just terrible. So I figured that I toasted the voice coil.
Well, the next day, it was playing seemingly fine, except for being scratchy sounding. I kept the volume on the sub real quiet just in case.

I pulled it out today, and swapped the infinity back in, and saw that the surround had separated from the cone. So that explains the weird sounds.




























I also, saw that is a dual voice coil when I pulled it out. Before that, I thought it was a single 4 ohm. So it is wired in Parallel, and maybe the sub got quiet because the amp really was cutting out despite not being hot. I read that those PPI amps don't really like running 2 ohm. That also means, I was feeding it a lot more power than I thought. 

I am wondering why it was barely making sound, but then seemed to recover after everything cooled down.

So I have a few questions.

What should I glue the surround back with?
Parts Express speaker glue? 
I have some white silicone, it may not be pretty.
I have a can of 3m super 77.
Super glue..

While, I am messing with it, is there an easy way for me to push the inverted dustcap back out? or should I try to carefully pry it free, pop it back, and re-glue it?

Or, does someone want it, so they can restore it.
Being that I got it for cheap, and it is the wrong impedance for my amp, I don't really need it. 
I would like for it not to end up in the trash, since it is some decent "old school" equipment. I am almost afraid of fixing it myself and making it worse than it is.

I am probably going to pick up an Alumapro BP-10 that I spotted on craigslist for cheap in a few days. That could be interesting..


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

That sub is almost certainly blown, and judging by the condition it is in, not really worth saving.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

If you intent on salvaging this piece, You'll need the following:

- Re Foam Kit (Rubber, Spacer Inserts & Glue)
- New Dust Cap


----------



## spooney (Nov 5, 2010)

You probably don't want to hear this but as great as these subs were this one just may not be worth trying to save. Even if you are successful in getting the surround repaired I doubt the spider has a whole lot of life left in it. Maybe you can find somebody to recone it completely but by the time you do that you could have easily bought a different driver that will be every bit as good if not better. I know how you feel about wanting to fix up this piece of car audio history but its just going to be a money pit in the end( I have tried doing this myself). That being said I would still love to get my hands on an SPL160 . That and the Stroker are what really started it all for me. I got a lot more serious about car audio after hearing those drivers.


----------



## Bampity (Nov 2, 2010)

I did the same thing to one a bit back. 
I hooked it to a new Punch 300-1 and it separated immediately.
I only paid like $25 iirc. It was worth the short listen time.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

That sub isn't worth saving....sounds to me like the voicecoil winding fell apart.

But for future reference all you need to repair a sub with a seperated surround is:

1) E6000 adhesive.......flamable version.

2) 3 or 4 business cards cut into strips for shims.

3)Several small spring clamps and a wooden ring to distribute the clamping force on the surround.

I intended to do a How-to write up but I can't find the pics I took when I did this 8 years ago.


----------

